# IO: Erster Trailer zum neuen Netflix Science-Fiction-Thriller



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *IO: Erster Trailer zum neuen Netflix Science-Fiction-Thriller* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *IO: Erster Trailer zum neuen Netflix Science-Fiction-Thriller*


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Januar 2019)

Sauber, fällt noch in meinen Probemonat... aber gibt es dann auch auf deutsch oder?!


----------



## redfield (13. Januar 2019)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Sauber, fällt noch in meinen Probemonat... aber gibt es dann auch auf deutsch oder?!



Ja, alles was auf Netflix Deutschland erscheint ist entweder deutsch synchronisiert, oder untertitelt (was aber an sich nur für Dokus gilt).


----------

